#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Nieuw wetsvoorstel inzake geluidsvolumes, Belgie

## DJ_matthias

Het nieuwsblad bericht vandaag het volgende:

*                 Geen luide festivals meer?            * 


[LIST][*]woensdag 19 januari 2011, 15u30[*]Auteur:                      Peter Vantyghem[/LIST]

*Festivals moeten hun huidige volume halveren. Maar  jeugdclubs mogen de muziek dan weer luider zetten. Dat wil minister van  Leefmilieu, Natuur en Cultuur Joke Schauvlieghe nog voor de zomer  doorvoeren als wet.                * 


Het voorstel is een antwoord op de brede  discussie van de voorbije jaren over te luide volumes en gehoorschade.  Minister Schauvliege wil tegemoet komen aan een lacune in de wetgeving.  Vele situaties in Vlaanderen waarin muziek gebruikt worden, zijn immers  niet aan wettelijke regels gebonden. Ze stelde vandaag aan de sectoren  een getrapt systeem voor.
 De minister wil drie mogelijkheden openstellen voor de organisatoren  van events waarin muziek gebruikt wordt. Elke categorie komt overeen met  een aantal normen. De organisaties kunnen kiezen voor welk volume ze  willen gaan, maar moeten er steeds een aantal verplichtingen bij nemen.


*Stillere festivals*
 Voor festivals betekent dat in de praktijk dat ze voortaan niet  luider dan 100 decibel (dBA) meer mogen spelen. Dat wordt in eender  welke situatie de maximumnorm. De Vlaamse festivals tekenden afgelopen  zomer een charter waarin ze zichzelf beperkten tot 103 dBA, wat neerkomt  op het dubbele van 100 dBA. Het nieuwe voorstel halveert dus het volume  dat ze de jongste jaren produceerden.
 Bovendien moeten organisatoren die kiezen voor de hoogste categorie  ook gratis oordopjes ter beschikking stellen, het volume overal  duidelijk laten zien aan het publiek via decibelmeters. De maximumnorm  moet op elke plek in de voorziene ruimte gerespecteerd worden.
 Andere categorieën leggen bepalingen op tot 90 dBA (categorie 1) en  tussen 90 en 95 dBA (categorie 2). Een jeugdclub die bij voorbeeld  concerten wil organiseren, kan ervoor kiezen om naar categorie 2 te gaan  en moet dan oordopjes te koop aanbieden en dies meer. Ook cafés die tot  dusver nooit boven 90dBA konden gaan, kunnen dit voorstel kiezen. De  nieuwe regeling geldt ook voor concertzalen en openluchtfuiven.
 Alle activiteiten voor een publiek onder 16 jaar blijven evenwel  verplicht onder de geluidsdrempel van 90 dBA. Jongeren zijn een  risicogroep en fragiel.
 De sector kan tot 11 februari commentaar geven op het voorstel van  minister Schauvliege, dat dan zo snel mogelijk naar de Vlaamse regering  moet. De minister wil de nieuwe wet, die een aanpassing van de huidige  Vlarem-regeling is, tegen de zomerfestivals toegepast zien. De  verantwoordelijkheid voor de naleving wil ze bij de gemeentes leggen.
 De eerste reacties vanuit de verschillende sectoren zijn erg gemengd.  De discotheken zijn positief, de festivals hebben grote twijfels of het  met een bovengrens van 100 dBA nog mogelijk is om hun publiek voldoende  luisterplezier te verschaffen.




Ik vraag mij wel af wie men bedoelt met "de sector" en of er enig advies komt of gevraagd is van geluidstechnici of/en mensen die er dagelijks mee bezig zijn...

----------


## chippie

Binnenkort kun je beter koptelefoons uitdelen die een bepaald niveau halen en ben je verlost met het sleuren van zware luidsprekers.  :Big Grin: 

*Metro Time 19/01/2011 time 15:33*
Het voorstel van Schauvliege werkt met drie categorieën. De eerste categorie zal het muziekvolume moeten beperken tot 90 decibel (dB), de tweede tot 95 dB en de derde tot 100 dB. Hoe hoger de categorie, hoe hoger de flankerende maatregelen die de uitbater moet nemen om de concertganger te beschermen tegen de luide muziek. "De café-uitbaters, concert- en festivalorganisatoren zullen zelf kunnen kiezen in welke categorie ze zitten", legt Schauvliege uit. Maar wie zichzelf tot categorie twee rekent, moet onder meer het publiek informeren over de gevolgen van gehoorschade, al dan niet tegen betaling oordopjes ter beschikking stellen en een grondplan opmaken. Bij categorie drie zijn de maatregelen nog strenger: de organisator moet daar onder andere verplicht gratis oordoppen aanbieden, een grondplan en een geluidsplan opstellen en het geluidsniveau moet visueel duidelijk zijn voor de muziekfans. Overtredingen zullen administratief of strafrechtelijk vervolgd worden. Handhaving gebeurt door de lokale overheid en Schauvliege pleit in dat opzicht voor een meting van het geluidsniveau gedurende een kwartier. Het voorstel is het resultaat van een jaar overleg met betrokken actoren als geluidstechnici, oorspecialisten, discotheken en concertorganisatoren. Schauvliege legde haar plannen woensdag voor aan de sector. Die reageerde gematigd positief. Schauvliege wil dat de normen nog voor de zomer van kracht worden.

Het gaat dus van kwaad naar erger. Nog even en je mag thuis ook niet meer hard spelen. Veel regels maken er een puihoop van.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Binnenkort kun je beter koptelefoons uitdelen die een bepaald niveau halen en ben je verlost met het sleuren van zware luidsprekers. 
> 
> 
> Het gaat dus van kwaad naar erger. Nog even en je mag thuis ook niet meer hard spelen. Veel regels maken er een puihoop van.



Of je moet nog veel meer zware luidsprekers meesleuren om een betere verdeling te kunnen maken....
Je kunt jezelf thuis toch gewoon in categorie drie indelen?
Kwestie van oordoppen beschikbaar stellen en een grondplan van je huis maken. :Big Grin:

----------


## chippie

Er staat wel niet bij hoeveel oordoppen je moet meehebben.
Een grondplan van mijn huis maken heeft weinig zin omdat ik daar al andere lawaaimakers heb. :Wink:  :Wink: 
Beste is dat je de dBA zichtbaar moet maken.
Wat is dat voor een onzin.

----------


## cru

Na 4 berichten weer even on topic. Dit gaat niet over de huiskamer, MP3 spelers, daverende Johnny bakken op 4 wielen ... maar over evenementen, cafés en discotheken.

Goed  idee om een norm in te voeren, een beetje reglementering is echt wel nodig. Maar ik voel dat het weer met de  natte vinger (dus NIET wetenschappelijk onderbouwd) zal gebeuren.
100  dBA: OK. Maar op hoeveel meter van de geluidsbron? gedurende welke  (meet)periode wordt er gemeten, ze hebben daar in Brussel nog nooit van Leq60 gehoord zeker?

 De muzieksector (organisatoren, festivals, bands, ...) moet niet gaan klagen, hun 103 dB charter was en is nog steeds te vrijblijvend dus een lachertje. Wij, de technici, zullen het weer op onze boterham  gesmeerd krijgen. Niet ons aller oren maar de verkopers van systemen  voor geluidsbegrenzing, -meting en -affichage zullen daar beter van  worden. Maar mevrouw Schauwvlieghe, oordoppen verplicht laten voorzien is één iets, maar als je ze niet verplicht heeft dat toch geen effect? Die 100 dBA kan nog  steeds gehoorschade opleveren hoor!

We zien wel   :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Overigens is een reducering van 103 naar 100 dB zeker geen halvering van het volume maar slechts een net waarneembaar verschil.
Afhankelijk van de plaats waar gemeten wordt is dit een geluidsdruk waar prima mee te werken is.

----------


## Big Bang

> Die 100 dBA kan nog  steeds gehoorschade opleveren hoor!



Klopt, maar op dat moment kan de bezoeker er iets aan doen en verschuift dus de verantwoordelijkheid. Iedere bezoeker heeft dan de mogelijkheid om zijn favoriete artiest te zien optreden zonder gehoorschade op te lopen.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Waar ik mij dood aan erger is dat overal in de media die 3 dB als dubbel/half zo luid wordt omschreven, terwijl 3 dB het dubbele/halve (versterker) vermogen is. 
Twee dagen geleden op Studio Brussel in een interview nog gehoord "klopt het dat 3 dB dubbel zo luid is?", waarop de expert "dat klopt" antwoorde.
Een verdubbeling/halvering van geluidsdruk is nog steeds volgens de natuurwetten 10 dB.

----------


## sis

Joke is een gebuurvrouwke geweest van mij in Ertvelde .
Ben zelfs in haar badkamer en in de slaapkamer geweest .
Ik weet dus hoe die eruit ziet  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## laserguy

> Een verdubbeling/halvering van geluidsdruk is nog steeds volgens de natuurwetten 10 dB.



GEMETEN geluidsdruk = 6 dB Peter (20 log a/b).
ERVAREN geluidsdruk = 10 dB

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Nope,
+3 dB = dubbel vermogen
+6 dB = dubbele voltage
+10 dB = dubbel zo luid
Lees deze interessante pagina er maar eens op na.

----------


## MusicXtra

Klopt inderdaad, 3 dB is een hoorbaar verschil, 6 dB is een stuk harder en 10 dB wordt ervaren als dubbel zo luid.
In vermogen is het dubbel, 4 keer en 10 keer.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

De trend is inderdaad om steeds minder geluidsdruk toe te laten...jammer maar helaas komt dit steeds meer naar voren...

Eventjes advocaat van de duivel spelen... waarom uberhaupt nog investeren in een vette PA?????Headphone disco of Silent party is the latest thing....*en je wilt tenslotte geen kolenboer zijn in het tijdsperk van de gaskachels*

----------


## Timo Beckman

Wees blij dat er alleen op dBa gemeten gaat worden en niet ook op dBc wat momenteel in Amsterdam gebeurt .

In principe is het net werkbaar (die norm in a'dam) maar dan moet je niet op een suri feestje staan waar een verschil van 18dB tussen laag en de rest eerder als net genoeg laag wordt ervaren ipv teveel . Liever 24dB aldaar .

----------


## Gast1401081

kan ff aan mij liggen : maareh, 

de dB is een verhouding tussen 2 signalen in de elecgtrotechniek, en meteen daarna ook de eenheid van geluidsdruk, in watt per vierkante meter. 

Die spraakverwarring is al vaker behandeld hier. 

Bij dubbele signaalsterkte in spanning: : 10 x Log2 = 10 x 0,301 = 3dB bij verhouding U1:U2 = 2:1. 

lastig is echter dat dan het vermogen (want P=UxI, en met een constante R verdubbelt dus de U maar ook de I >>> 3dB in spanning is dus ook 3dB in stroom. 
Machten vermenigvuldigen is exponenten optellen, en dat is wat een logarithme doet : dus 6dB meer vermogen bij 3dB meer signaalspanning. 
Vaak wordt dan de 20Log gebruikt, die dezelfde uitkomst levert. 

Maar of je oren dat fijn vinden. Je oren zijn daar wat subjectief in. En daarom hebben we de foon uitgevonden : rara : wat is de eenheid ... ( u raadt het al..) de dB. En die rekent inderdaad in tiental bij verdubbeling van luidprekervermogen.  

Er zijn mensen die die hier een studie voor hebben bedacht, en als je die met succes volgt wordt je automatisch dokter....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Roken wordt verboden...
Herrie wordt verboden...
What's next?
Zullen we die drammerige klungels in Brussel en Den Haag
- die hun eigen shit amper voor elkaar kunnen krijgen -
niet eens gaan verbieden om zich bezig te houden 
met het verbieden van zaken die door hen toch niet begrepen worden. 
Of zouden de op het eerste de beste (disco-)feestje van hun eigen partij
ook met dB-meters en/of oordoppen gaan rondlopen?
Na de "asbak inquisistie" krijgen we nu de luidspreker-politie?
En over een jaar of twee de alkohol inspectie?
Daarna de vetbekverbieders?
De gloeilamp-gluiperds?
De burka-brigadiers?
De CO2-voetprint verificatuers?
De ruften-ruik-reetmeet-regelaars?
De minirok-hoogte-meters?
De benzinepomp-slang-druppel-dorknopers?

_"We kunnen met geen goed fatsoen een regels voor banken (of andere geldboeven)_ 
_of grijpgare geestelijke geilneven opstellen (of handhaven)._
_Dus dan richten we ons maar op het systematisch treiteren van het klootjesvolk"?._ 

Het wordt tijd om eens een les te trekken uit de lessen in Tunesie.
Als de knoeiers in het pluche al te veel blijk geven van flagrante incompetentie
moeten ze maar eens uit die luie stoelen gejaagd worden.

Er is een grote behoefte aan kamelen-fokkers in de Saoedische woestijn. 
Of kuilenspitters aan het Noordzeestrand.

----------


## chippie

@Rinus misschien dat we beter overstappen naar de verkoop van plastieke knoopsgaten.

Die regelmentaliteit is precies nummer 1 van de nieuwe regeringen en aankomende regeringen en dit zowel in het noorden als het zuiden.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Bij dubbele signaalsterkte in spanning: : 10 x Log2 = 10 x 0,301 = 3dB bij verhouding U1:U2 = 2:1. 
> 
> lastig is echter dat dan het vermogen (want P=UxI, en met een constante R verdubbelt dus de U maar ook de I >>> 3dB in spanning is dus ook 3dB in stroom. 
> Machten vermenigvuldigen is exponenten optellen, en dat is wat een logarithme doet : dus 6dB meer vermogen bij 3dB meer signaalspanning. 
> Vaak wordt dan de 20Log gebruikt, die dezelfde uitkomst levert.



Ik moet terug naar school.  :EEK!: 
Spanning die verdubbelt is +6dB (U=20 log (U2/U1)= 20 log 2= 6)
Vermogen dat verdubbelt is +3dB (P=10 log (P2/P1)= 20 log 2= 3)
Dus precies andersom...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> 100  dBA: OK. Maar op hoeveel meter van de geluidsbron? gedurende welke  (meet)periode wordt er gemeten, ze hebben daar in Brussel nog nooit van Leq60 gehoord zeker?



Ik neem aan LAeq60.  :Smile: 
60-second equivalent continuous A-weighted sound pressure level the value of the A-weighted sound pressure level of a continuous steady sound that, within a measurement time interval of 60 s, has the same mean square sound pressure as a sound under consideration whose level varies with time.

Dus word de handhaving een steeds groter probleem met allemaal verschillende meetmethodes en de (verkeerde) toepassingen ervan. Moeten wij aan een handhaver uit gaan leggen dat hij verkeerd meet.  :Mad:

----------


## laserguy

> Nope,
> +3 dB = dubbel vermogen
> +6 dB = dubbele voltage
> +10 dB = dubbel zo luid
> Lees deze interessante pagina er maar eens op na.



Juist: ik was fout wat betreft vermogen/geluidsdruk : verdubbeling van vermogen/geluidsdruk is +3 dB
Maar 10 dB is dus NIET dubbele geluidsdruk! Dat is +3 dB!
10 dB wordt ERVAREN als dubbel zo luid maar is dus GEEN verdubbeling van de geluidsdruk: dat wou ik even zeggen. En dat zegt die pagina waar je naar verwijst ook.
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]

----------


## Gast1401081

Wikipedia snapt het zelf ook niet. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel_(eenheid)

ff een paar principes uit de doeken doen: 

- de dB is een verhoudingsgetal, net zoals ppm en ppb. 

vraag : hoe vaak zie ik een rode auto rijden  op straat ? 
antwoord : een op de tien - = 1 : 10 = 10x log( 0,1)  = -10dB 

vraag : ik halveer mn voedende spanning : 
antwoord : 10 log 0,5 =  10 . -3,01 = -3,01 dB
vraag : wat doet dat met mn vermogen: 
antwoord : dat gaat naar 10 log (U²/R), dus 2x 10 log(U/R) = 20 log (U/R) = -6,02 dB  

En nou komt-ie : ze hebben in de geluidsdruk de verhouding van het aantal Watt per vierkante meter tov een referentie druk ( 10e-12 W/m²) 
Dus 6dB minder geluidsdruk ( of vermogen)  bestaat uit 3dB minder spanning, en 3dB minder stroom, waardoor de puzzel weer rond is. 

ik weet dat logaritmes erg lastige wiskunde is, maar meer kan ik er niet van maken. 
Anders zou er dus energie uit het niets kunnen komen, en daar geloof ik nog steeds niet in. 

Degene die 3dB meer vermogen wil moet dus 1,5dB meer spanning geven, en (bij gelijkblijvende speaker) 1,5 dB meer stroom.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dankjewel Mac
(ik heb nu rode oortjes - want de logs zijn ook zeker niet mijn specialilteit)
MAAR:
_"Anders zou er dus energie uit het niets kunnen komen, en daar geloof ik nog steeds niet in"._
Gne gneh gneh - en daarin verschillen de techneuten van de politici.
Die geloven altijd wel ergens in, of het nou zo is of niet, dat kan ze niet schelen.

----------


## speakertech

Wie heeft ooit eens bedacht, dat muziek alleen goed klinkt als alles op maximum draait en gehoorbeschermende maatregelen moeten worden?
Want laten we wel zijn, gehoorschade treedt gewoon op als je te lang in een ruimte vertoeft met een te hoog geluidsniveau. De schade is onomkeerbaar.
De fabrikanten van hoortoestellen gaan nog gouden tijden tegemoet.
Ik zeg altijd als het over geluidsweergave gaat,: mooi is vakmanschap, hard is een kwestie van geld.

Speakertech

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Wikipedia snapt het zelf ook niet. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel_(eenheid)
> 
> vraag : ik halveer mn voedende spanning : 
> antwoord : 10 log 0,5 =  10 . -3,01 = -3,01 dB
> vraag : wat doet dat met mn vermogen: 
> antwoord : dat gaat naar 10 log (U²/R), dus 2x 10 log(U/R) = 20 log (U/R) = -6,02 dB



Ik snap niet waarom je terugkomt op 10 log als het over spanningen gaat.
De helft in spanning is -6dB*.* 

Ik heb het ook maar eens opgezocht wel in het engels...
Decibel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## laserguy

Spanningsverhoudingen inderdaad 20 log V2/V1
Vermogensverhoudingen inderdaad 10 log P2/P1. Echter is het U²/R en dus niet (U/R)². Die exponent mag je dus NIET overbrengen voor je log!! Dat is fout volgens de wiskunde. Ook moet je in de dB-berekening GELIJKE grootheden vergelijken! U en R zijn dat NIET en dus ook FOUT!

----------


## Gast1401081

> Spanningsverhoudingen inderdaad 20 log V2/V1
> Vermogensverhoudingen inderdaad 10 log P2/P1. 
> Echter is het U²/R en dus niet (U/R)². Die exponent mag je dus NIET overbrengen voor je log!! Dat is fout volgens de wiskunde. 
> R =  constant en gelijk, en mag je dus wegstrepen...
> Ook moet je in de dB-berekening GELIJKE grootheden vergelijken! U en R zijn dat NIET en dus ook FOUT!
> U en R zijn via P aan elkaar gewaagd, maar ook via I , de wet van Ohm heet dat geloof ik



bijna, omdat de R constant is staat er dus eigenlijk 10log [(U₁²/constant)/(U₂²/constant)]
ofwel 10log[(U₁²/U₂²).(iets/iets)]

de 1/R valt er dus uit, en staat er weer P=10log [(U₁²/U₂²)] = 20log(U₁/U₂)

Nogmaals : Denk in energie : hoe kun je 3dB vermogen winnen als je spanning EN je stroom 6dB hoger zijn in een constante weerstand? 
P=U.I, dus dat zou (machten vermenigvuldigen is exponenten optellen) 12dB worden dan. Hoe ze dan aan 3dB komen is mij een volslagen raadsel.

Ik ga nog wel ff een meetopstellinkje bouwen, fotoos maken etc..

----------


## moderator

Euhm... Niet dat het niet vermakelijk is om te lezen, maar we beginnen met discussie over een wetsvoorstel in BE en we hebben het nu over natuurkundige wetten.
OF een nieuw onderwerp, of back on topic aub!

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt, zie jij kans om deze bijdrages apart te zetten? 
Froegah.. kon de forum software dat vrij eenvoudig...

----------


## laserguy

> Nogmaals : Denk in energie : hoe kun je 3dB vermogen winnen als je  spanning EN je stroom 6dB hoger zijn in een constante weerstand? 
> P=U.I, dus dat zou (machten vermenigvuldigen is exponenten optellen)  12dB worden dan. Hoe ze dan aan 3dB komen is mij een volslagen raadsel.



Splits dit forumonderdeel dan maar wat mij betreft! Doe het wel sneller dan dit land  :Smile: .
We zijn dus inderdaad akkoord over spanning = 20 log en vermogen = 10 log heb ik begrepen?
Dat leidt ons inderdaad tot de volgende rariteit: stel 20 V en 10 V uitgang. Dat is 6 dB als spanningsverhouding.
Wat zien we bij vermogens in 8 Ohms bij 20 en 10 V: 10 log (50W/12.5W) = 6 dB!
En dat klopt!
Want: 6 dB is spanningsverdubbeling, wat dus eigenlijk tot een vermogensverviervoudiging leidt en ook dat klopt want de + 6 dB in vermogen die we krijgen met die 6 dB spanningsverhouding is ook een verviervoudiging (+ 3 dB is immers verdubbeling bij vermogen)!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wie heeft ooit eens bedacht, dat muziek alleen goed klinkt als alles op maximum draait en gehoorbeschermende maatregelen moeten worden?
> Want laten we wel zijn, gehoorschade treedt gewoon op als je te lang in een ruimte vertoeft met een te hoog geluidsniveau. De schade is onomkeerbaar.
> De fabrikanten van hoortoestellen gaan nog gouden tijden tegemoet.
> Ik zeg altijd als het over geluidsweergave gaat,: mooi is vakmanschap, hard is een kwestie van geld.



Kun je mij ook even vertellen hoe ik publiek op moet voeden zodat het zijn bek houdt? Als het gemiddelde publiek een half dozijn biertjes op heeft wordt dat namelijk nogal lastig, en dan kan ik wel met 90dB een PA ertegenaan zetten, maar dan zal de eerste rij er wat van horen en de rest van het veld hoort niks anders dan een meelallende menigte.

Oh, en ik ben ook even benieuwd hoe ze dan muzikanten aan gaan pakken. Ik zeg, gitaristjes met versterkers die ze het liefst op 12 zetten, of zangers die een monitoring willen waar de gemiddelde PA-boer van achterover slaat. Dan kun je hoog of laag springen, maar als er 105dB(C) van je publiek of je podium af komt en je PA staat duidelijk uit, bellen ze dan ook de politie? En de koperblazers, mogen die dan maar inpakken en naar huis gaan? Een beetje trompet gaat makkelijk over de 110dB heen.

De afstand waarop ze meten ben ik ook even benieuwd naar. 100dB op een halve meter van de weergever is natuurlijk onzin, dat haal ik met het stereo-setje thuis nog als ik het even flink openschroef.

----------


## axs

> De afstand waarop ze meten ben ik ook even benieuwd naar. 100dB op een halve meter van de weergever is natuurlijk onzin, dat haal ik met het stereo-setje thuis nog als ik het even flink openschroef.



De meetplaats dient te voldoen aan volgende voorwaarden: 
−	de meetplaats bevindt zich in een zone waar het publiek direct is blootgesteld aan de geluidsniveaus; 
−	de meetplaats bevindt zich in een zone die toegankelijk is voor het publiek en op minstens 0,5 meter van gelijk welke geluidsbron; 
−	tenzij anders vastgesteld in de milieuvergunning wordt de meetplaats voor continu meten en registreren
vastgelegd op ten hoogste 3 meter boven de dansvloer, centraal tussen de luidsprekers. Indien dit om praktische redenen niet mogelijk is, dient een correctiefactor bepaald en toegepast te worden. Hiermee kan het verschil in geluidsdrukniveau tussen de meetplaats (bijvoorbeeld Front of House) en de beoordelingsplaats (hoogste blootstelling) vastgesteld worden.

Voordat we hier verder discussieren en speculeren, neem dit document eens door... het geeft je antwoord op heel wat vragen! 
http://www.cdenv.be/sites/cdenv/file...aus_muziek.pdf

PS: puntje 2 creëert wel voor wat mogelijkheden  :Wink:

----------


## SPS

Het voorstel zoals gedaan rekent eenvoudig af met de afstand van meten ...
Het geldt namelijk "op iedere voor het publiek toegankelijke plek" !!

We zullen dus af moeten van het neerknallen van een PA in de traditionele opstellingen. Distributie is het toverwoord.! Zorg voor een gelijk luidheidsniveau in de hele zaal / kroeg / tent. Mooie uitdaging voor de ontwikkelaars, want we willen wel een opbouwtijd van < 1 uur natuurlijk.

Paul

Tjonge, het leeft wel dit onderwerp...

----------


## axs

> Het voorstel zoals gedaan rekent eenvoudig af met de afstand van meten ...
> Het geldt namelijk "op iedere voor het publiek toegankelijke plek" !!




Klopt niet helemaal, zie mijn posting hier juist boven... er zijn meerdere factoren die in rekening worden gebracht en het wordt blijkbaar duidelijk vastgelegd waar er dient gemeten te worden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Kan een van de heren dB-kundigen een vergelijking maken met de geluidsdruk uit die roemruchte koptelefoon-oordopjes van alle I-pods enz. 
Is dit verbod van "festival herrie" de opmaat om 
op termijn ook de "draagbare volumes" aan banden te leggen? 
Die veroorzaken door hun dagelijkse gebruik m.i. hetzelfde of meer (?) gehoorschade dan die paar festivals/concerten per jaar. 

Sommige mensen lopen de halve of hele dag met zo'n apparaat in hun oren.
En hebben de buitenwereld dan niet eens meer in de gaten.
Ik heb al een paar keer een fietser het leven laten behouden 
door flink in de ankers van de auto te gaan. Niets gezien of gehoord.
_Blik: op nul_ ... 
_Aandacht: op uit ..._ 
en 
_Oren: op 'dicht' ..._!
(Bijna hetzelfde als telefoneren achter het stuur.)

----------


## rinus bakker

_"We zullen dus af moeten van het neerknallen van een PA in de traditionele opstellingen. Distributie is het toverwoord!_ 
_Zorg voor een gelijk luidheidsniveau in de hele zaal / kroeg / tent._ 
_Mooie uitdaging voor de ontwikkelaars, want we willen wel een opbouwtijd van < 1 uur natuurlijk."_

Ik proef een groter wordende behoefte aan riggers!  :Cool: 
*"My kindagirl" ....* die Joke Schauvlieghe.

Maar ze mag net zo lief naar Binnen-Buthuzwezozistan  :EEK!:  emigreren,
om haar éénzijdige gehoor-beschermings-gedram op te leggen.
Laat ze tegelijk maar eens proberen de 
*auto-industrie* (verkeersherrie = dagelijks langs alle doorgaande wegen)
*luchtvaart industrie* (vliegtuigherrie = dagelijks in vele regio's)
*luchtmacht* (idem - en met de JSF wordt het nog veel erger!)
aan te pakken.....
Dan wordt het plots een heel ander verhaal!

----------


## Stoney3K

> De meetplaats dient te voldoen aan volgende voorwaarden: 
> −    de meetplaats bevindt zich in een zone waar het publiek direct is blootgesteld aan de geluidsniveaus; 
> −    de meetplaats bevindt zich in een zone die toegankelijk is voor het publiek en op minstens 0,5 meter van gelijk welke geluidsbron; 
> −    tenzij anders vastgesteld in de milieuvergunning wordt de meetplaats voor continu meten en registreren.



In de praktijk zal een ambtenaar dus met zijn metertje gewoon tegen de barriers aan staan midden tussen de PA-stacks, en dan stomverbaasd kijken als zijn meter over de 120 aangeeft.

Sinds de meeste barriers al een gat maken van 1 meter tussen het podium en het publiek, zou ie zelfs nog kunnen proberen om recht voor de PA te meten, dan gaan we helemaal gezellige festivals krijgen.

Iemand nog kastjes over die minder dan 125dB op 1m bij 1W doen?

----------


## axs

@Stoney3K: lees de tekst eens, en je zal zien dat die meetpunten vastliggen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> @Stoney3K: lees de tekst eens, en je zal zien dat die meetpunten vastliggen.



Ik heb er even doorheen gebladerd, maar alleen het meetpunt voor *continu*-metingen ligt vast op hooguit 3 meter boven de dansvloer, midden tussen de speakers. (Voor lokaties vanaf categorie 2 dus).

Er is niks gezegd over de steekproef-metingen, behalve dat ze minstens 0,5 meter van de speakers moeten gebeuren op een voor publiek toegankelijke plek. Volgens mij voldoet 'recht voor de PA, tegen de barriers' hier bijvoorbeeld prima aan.

Ik voorzie vooral grote problemen bij de kleinere verhuurders, café-bandjes en drive-in shows. Nu is het met een DJ nog wel te doen om de schuiven tot op zekere hoogte terug te halen, maar een band die al 100dB vanaf zijn backline loopt te produceren wordt toch een ander verhaal. Hetzelfde geldt voor de kleine geluidstechnicus die voor die 2 café-optredens en het verdwaalde sprekertje even een berg papierwerk extra krijgt en een stapel apparatuur bij moet kopen/huren.

Gevolg: Klussen worden flink duurder, of op de kleinere optredens worden de regels weer eens met een korrel zout genomen, met alle risico's van dien.

----------


## Big Bang

Wellicht dat het tijd wordt om in het contract op te nemen dat de opdracht gever het volume bepaald, en dat eventuele sancties dan ook voor zijn rekening zijn..

----------


## MusicXtra

Lijkt me ook niet meer dan logisch dat de opdrachtgever verantwoordelijk is en dus de geluidsverhuurder niet opgezadeld wordt met dit probleem.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Lijkt me ook niet meer dan logisch dat de opdrachtgever verantwoordelijk is en dus de geluidsverhuurder niet opgezadeld wordt met dit probleem.



Zoiets kun je natuurlijk prima eisen, maar als puntje bij paaltje komt en meneer de ambtenaar komt bij jouw FOH desk even verhaal halen, dan zullen de meeste opdrachtgevers gelijk reageren met 'Ik weet van niks!', waarna je dus zelf de moeite moet gaan doen om de rommel op te ruimen en eventueel zelfs naar een advocaat moet gaan stappen om je opdrachtgever weer aan zijn voorwaarden te 'herinneren'.

Van de andere kant, als de opdrachtgever besluit dat de knop om moet op last van de ambtenaar, kijkt het publiek gelijk naar het FOH en krijgt de verhuurder de schuld. Ook geen goeie reclame ben ik bang...

Eén ding wat ik wel in mijn sets in ga bouwen vanaf nu: Een kill-switch op de backline en monitors voor muzikanten die te veel herrie op het podium schoppen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Eén ding wat ik wel in mijn sets in ga bouwen vanaf nu: Een kill-switch op de backline en monitors voor muzikanten die te veel herrie op het podium schoppen.



Zat toch al op de tafel? Mute, ofzo? Net iets voor de placebofader?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Zat toch al op de tafel? Mute, ofzo? Net iets voor de placebofader?



Dat doet nou eenmaal niet zoveel tegen gitaarversterkers die op 11 staan, wel?

Een schietstoel voor de drummer hou ik als upgrade.  :Big Grin:

----------


## laserguy

> Zoiets kun je natuurlijk prima eisen, maar als puntje bij paaltje komt  en meneer de ambtenaar komt bij jouw FOH desk even verhaal halen, dan  zullen de meeste opdrachtgevers gelijk reageren met 'Ik weet van niks!',



Kunnen ze niet want volgens dit voorstel moet er een verantwoordelijke worden aangeduid. Aangezien dit geregeld moet worden tussen overheid en organisator, zal het dus iemand van de organisatie zijn die het aanspreekpunt is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zelf zorg ik altijd op iedere gig dat ik met één persoon afspreek dat hij mijn opdrachtgever is, dit om te voorkomen dat de één komt zeggen dat het harder moet en drie minuten later de ander dat het zachter moet.
Dan mogen er wat mij betreft 10 incompetente ambtenaren bij me komen maar ik zal ze één voor één doorverwijzen naar de betreffende persoon.

----------


## chippie

Een opdrachtgever. Duidelijke verwijzing naar het contract. Ambtenaar kan lezen hoop ik. Dan moet alles zo klaar zijn als een klontje.

(off topic : Auto kan ook 250km rijden. Langs de weg staat bord met 120km. Lees bvb een amerikaanse handleiding en je weet dat je dan geen huisdieren zonder toezicht in de wagen mag laten.)

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dat doet nou eenmaal niet zoveel tegen gitaarversterkers die op 11 staan, wel?....



daarvoor heb ik de PinkNoise Generator op de monitoren. Zit in mijn geval ineens rechts van de placebo-fader...

----------


## rinus bakker

> Dat doet nou eenmaal niet zoveel tegen gitaarversterkers die op 11 staan, wel?
> 
> Een schietstoel voor de drummer hou ik als upgrade.



Mac, klasse! 
Ik had weer even zere kaken van het lachen.

Misschien kunnen we als riggers of lampies ook iets in dit verband betekenen.
Muzikant staat weer te luid? 
Een truss of spot met quick-release regelt dat wel met die schavuit... :Big Grin: 
Maar er is toch ook wel een "electrisch straf-kabeltje" te trekken.
Hoe meer de herrie - deste meer die schrikdraad in "schokjes" doneert.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Maar er is toch ook wel een "electrisch straf-kabeltje" te trekken.
> Hoe meer de herrie - deste meer die schrikdraad in "schokjes" doneert.



Daar hebben we de phantom-power toch al voor? Prima om af te rekenen met lastige zangeressen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

En er komt reactie vanuit de branche:
Festivalorganisatoren schieten nieuwe regels af

----------


## rinus bakker

We zullen Joke Schauvliege ook maar eens vragen wat ze met de symfonieorkesten gaat doen.
Zullen de eerste rijen stoelen leeg moeten blijven omdat in luide passages de norm wordt overschreden?
Laat ze zich eens druk maken over B-H-V en daar eens wat aan doen!

----------


## axs

YouTube - 100 dB

----------


## mrVazil

En join de facebook group...

----------


## gertgeluid

Ik denk dat Clearsonic een goede tijd gaat krijgen. En nee, ik heb geen aandelen, en JA, ik gebruik die handel met veel plezier. Ook op grote buitenfestivals zonder dB limiet. Je podiumvolume kan omlaag, je vocals worden schoner en alle fragiele dingen als violen op DPA's en percussie met grootmembranen kun je een mooie plek geven in de mix.

Dan neem ik zelfs genoegen met 100 dBa, want ik heb op alle bronnen schone informatie en dan kun je sound maken. Mijn oren moeten over 20 jaar de studie van mijn kind betalen. Het zou leuk zijn als dat ging lukken. Uit ervaring weet ik dat het doorgewinterde publiek dat ook erg waardeert.

Jammer dat er nog steeds tentfeesten zijn waarbij het ongeïnteresseerde,  bezopen publiek al op 100 dBa zit en je nog ballads moet boetseren die eigenlijk op 98 dBa het beste tot hun recht komen. Noodgedwongen moet je dan naar 105 dBa om de details niet te verliezen en dan neem je ook de subtiliteit van de muziek weg. Het wordt dan informatie overbrengen in plaats van sound maken.

Grappig dat ik dan ooit concerten van The Gathering heb bijgewoond die op 98 dBa moddervette metal konden reproduceren waarbij je het gevoel had dat je compleet werd opgeslokt door de muziek, terwijl je simpelweg geen "ruisvloer" (ouwehoerend publiek) ervaarde en dus die 98 dBa meer dan genoeg was voor een onvergetelijke avond.

Ga je naar een optreden om te lullen of om de band te horen spelen? Ook leuk...

Ik wens de zuiderburen veel succes. Hopelijk leren wij er ook van.

----------


## showband

*toch is bijna iedereen er over eens dat de industrie het niet zelf gaat doen.
En dat er iets van regelgeving moet komen om excessen met volumes te begrenzen. (dus ook bij mp3 spelers ja)*  :Embarrassment: 

Je kan het ook als een grote businesscase zien.
Als er straks op een feest beamsteering verplicht wordt. Als je zonder specialistische materialen gewoon niet meer aan de wet kan voldoen. Is dat sneu voor het publiek.... maar een zegen voor de verhuurders en bands die tijdig hun geluid controleerbaar hebben gemaakt.  :Cool:  Diegene die voor de max zijn gegaan. Die kunnen de vruchten van hun werk plukken. Alle hobbybedrijven die met slechte geknutselde stapels zooi staan, alle bands met hun gitaarversterkers op tien die hun podiumvolume niet zacht kunnen krijgen... die worden door de overheid er uit gehaald!  :Smile:  woehoe!

Als ik kijk wat we met onze muzikanten hebben geinvesteert de afgelopen jaren om zachter te kunnen spelen bij gelijke kwaliteit. Dat is enorm. Terwijl het voor de boekingen nu nog amper uit maakt. Maar zelfs een dooie ezel kon zien aankomen dat er regelgeving gaat komen. En dan moet je er klaar voor zijn. Wij doen met 9 man danceclassics in hotels als des indes en het kurhaus. Gewoon omdat je als muzikant het volume met techniek wel kan beperken. Kies een ander drumstel, kies in-ears, huur een short throw setje, gebruik goede kanaal limiting. En het gemiddelde ligt op een bruiloftje rond de 96 / 98dBa met drie blazers! Goedklinkend en zonder speeltechnische consessies.

De bedrijven die straks geen beamsteering PA's kunnen plaatsen die gaan gewoon geen festivals meer krijgen. Dat zou toch een verhaal met twee kanten kunnen zijn.  :Wink:

----------


## chippie

Ze hebben even een test gedaan in de AB.

Het bewijs dat 100 decibel-limiet niet werkt - Muziek - HLN

Dit is het resultaat.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ze hebben even een test gedaan in de AB.
> 
> Het bewijs dat 100 decibel-limiet niet werkt - Muziek - HLN
> 
> Dit is het resultaat.



Ook serieus die poging met de dekens op het drumstel. Briljant.  :Big Grin: 

Met de bossa-nova is het hem trouwens toch netjes gelukt. Maar ga maar eens zoiets proberen als er nog eens een bassist, zanger en gitarist naast staan die allemaal al half doof zijn van de repetities.

----------


## mrVazil

Allemaal nee stemmen

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Allemaal nee stemmen



de reacties van de gemiddelde knack-lezer zijn ook om eens goed mee te lachen...
Het gaat hier over geluidsnormen op optredens en concerten en dan komt er ééntje neuten dat crossterreinen teveel lawaai maken  :Stick Out Tongue: 

enfin, mijn standpunt: laat het zoals men het nu overal toepast en betaal het op maat laten maken van oordoppen gewoon terug via een mutualiteit.

----------


## hardstyle

Just voted nee, flauwe onzin.  :Wink:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ondanks dat ik de behoefte voor regulering (enigszins) begrijp, moet ik zeggen dat deze vorm van "betutteling" me ook wel begint te benauwen. Nog even en voor alles is een regeltje verzonnen en een (over)yverige ambtenaar die deze wil handhaven :Mad:  :Mad: 

In de psychologie zijn er relaties bewezen tussen de hoeveelheid regels en de gehoorzaamheid....IN een notendop komt het er op neer, des te meer regels, des te groter de ongehoorzaamheid !!! Hebben die stoffige ambtenaren daar wel eens aan gedacht??? Of proberen ze dan juist hier weer een slaatje uit te slaan door maar meer bekeuringen uit te delen :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Voorwaar meldt ik U; dit vraagt om een (db)revolutie :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

je kan natuurlijk alleen ongehoorzaam zijn als er regeltjes zijn om niet te gehoorzamen.
En de kans dat er eentje is die op jou van toepassing is wordt groter als er meer van zijn.

Dat hoeft dus niets met behavioural patterns te maken te hebben.  :Wink: 

"We hebben gemerkt dat kikkers zonder veren harder kwaken dan kikkers met veren. Een verendek dempt dus gekwaak."  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

ik realiseer mij ineens dat het met die wet effectief verboden wordt om een hele groep draaiorgels en kerkorgelregisters te gebruiken.  :EEK!:  Daar zit geen volumeknop op.

Die instrumenten kunnen bij het schroot en er moeten nieuwe gebouwd worden.  :Confused:

----------


## MusicXtra

Die betutteling door incompetente ambtenaren is waar ik dus echt niet tegen kan, er wordt iets bedacht door iemand die geen verstand van zaken heeft.
Vervolgens wordt dat bij iedereen door de strot geduwd en als het niet blijkt te werken, zoals in de meeste gevallen, zit het bedrijfsleven en de burger met de schade want dan zijn die incompetente ambtenaren igvow te bekennen.

----------


## frederic

Als je nog met elkaar kunt praten, is het omdat het nog niet luid genoeg staat.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Die betutteling door incompetente ambtenaren is waar ik dus echt niet tegen kan, er wordt iets bedacht door iemand die geen verstand van zaken heeft.
> Vervolgens wordt dat bij iedereen door de strot geduwd en als het niet blijkt te werken, zoals in de meeste gevallen, zit het bedrijfsleven en de burger met de schade want dan zijn die incompetente ambtenaren igvow te bekennen.



Dit is precies waar ik moeite mee heb, zinloze en nutteloze regels ontsproten uit een incompetent brein. Meeste van deze wetnavorsers heb totaal geen voeling met het echte leven....

[openen geinmodus] Misschien dat we het zo moeten zien, als wij geluid-en lichtstechnici, hobbiebob's en goedbedoelende geluidsfanaten het echt niet meer weten en totaal incompetent worden/zijn, kunnen we altijd nog ambtenaar worden :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  [sluiten geinmodus]

----------


## showband

ho,ho

dat er eens een wet komt die ondubbelzinnig een bovengrens aan het volume stelt mag geen verrassing zijn. Zolang er nog bands trots zijn op hun vermelding " de luidste band ter wereld" gaat het zonder hulp van bovenaf niet lukken. Daar is inmiddels iedereen hopelijk toch wel van doordrongen geraakt.

Ik heb ook geen enkel probleem met limiters in de zaal. Zolang die maar op een passend niveau staan ingesteld.

Voorbeeld in cafe de Paap in den haag 
stonerrockers "Gomer Pyle" weigerden 18-09-2008 te spelen ik citeer "Gefrustreerd heeft de band de Paap weer verlaten. Maar, beter geen  optreden dan een halfbakken poging nog iets te brengen van *waar Gomer  Pyle voor staat: keiharde rock op vol vermogen*. " en "Daarnaast voelt het als een grote inbreuk op onze creatieve integriteit,  want _rock en decibellen horen bij elkaar_ en zonder die decibellen kan  Gomer Pyle simpelweg niet uit de voeten"

Dat is in een cafe waar letterlijk kane dat zelfde jaar wel uit de voeten kon. Waar ik met drie blazers kan knallen. Oftewel, voor je die limiter laat afgaan... is het volume gewoon niet meer o.k. voor het publiek.
In die zaal spelen 3 tot 4 bands per week en een keer was er een band die schuimbekkend persberichten de wereld ging insturen. Nou die bands mogen wat mij betreft gewoon dikke vette boetes oplopen. Wetgeving is in mijn ogen dus gewoon nuttig. Mits deze redelijk is.

een begrenst getal in dB(A) over een minuut gemiddeld op een derde van het publiek gemeten vanaf podium. Met een maximale duur van 2/3 uur. En uitsluitend onder strenge voorwaarden een ontheffing. Aangekleed met wat algemene normen voor aanduidingen, oordopautomaten en zichtbare dB meters voor het publiek. Dat zou al heel veel helpen. Maar dat is wel heel anders dan nu voorgesteld wordt.

----------


## chippie

Schauwvliege in pek en veren dempt ook.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Een voor het publiek zichtbare dB meter met waarschuwingsbordjes en beschikbaar gestelde oordopjes lijkt me toch al een hele stap in de juiste richting.
Punt met overheden is dat ze altijd doorslaan waardoor de regels irriteren en nauwelijks werkbaar zijn. Dat het hierbij altijd om regels gaat met 'makkelijke slachtoffers' is inmiddels wel duidelijk. De grap is ook, wanneer België erin zou slagen een werkbare regelgeving te creëren wij in Nederland meestal volgen maar dan wel door het wiel opnieuw uit te vinden zodat het onmogelijk is om je eraan te houden.
Van de A2 hebben ze hier een vijfbaans dragstrip gemaakt maar wel de maximum snelheid terug van 120 naar 100, waar is de logica in dit verhaal. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## rinus bakker

Logica ?
Bij politici en ambtenarij ?
Van welke illusie-pillen heb jij gesnoept?
We hebben weer een mooi stukje politiek theater gezien afgelopen week.
Maar het is nu ook wel duidelijk waarom "Ferme Femke" zo plotseling besloot op te stappen... 
Die had geen zin om de shit te ondergaan die nu bij "Juffrouw Jolanda" op schoot terechtkomt.
Groen Links die een PVV-kabinet in het pluche laat. Logisch toch?
Maar het perspektief dat al die vreselijke straat/draai-orgels - en misschien ook wel de kerk-klokken, muezzins (en carillions (?)) het zwijgen opgelegd kan worden is ook wel weer aanlokkelijk.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Van de A2 hebben ze hier een vijfbaans dragstrip gemaakt maar wel de maximum snelheid terug van 120 naar 100, waar is de logica in dit verhaal.



offtopic: 
haha ja, ik reed gisteren nog naar Amsterdam over deze autostrade... ik zat echt in mn auto van WTF  :EEK!:  5 rijvakken? hier kan de Antwerpse ring nog iets van leren! om daarna te moeten lachen met het feit dat niemand eigenlijk de linkse 2 rijvakken gebruikt en de max-snelheid 100 is...

EDIT: idd, antwerpse ring heeft er meer dan 5, ik weet niet in welke toestand ik zat toen ik dat typte... alleszinds, de ring is ook 100 maar dit lijkt me redelijk logisch daar er veel op & afritten zijn.

----------


## axs

Euh DJ Matthias... precies al even niet meer in Antwerpen geweest dan??? Zijn meerdere stukken met meer dan ZES rijstroken!

BTW:  In de toekomst...Ter hoogte van de Wolvenberg in Berchem is er zelfs sprake van 21 rijvakken. Aan de Borsbeeksepoort, ter hoogte van de woonwijk Zurenborg, zouden er 20 rijvakken komen.

----------


## moderator

een update: http://www.eventplanner.be/nieuws-tr...medium=twitter

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Euh DJ Matthias... precies al even niet meer in Antwerpen geweest dan??? Zijn meerdere stukken met meer dan ZES rijstroken!
> 
> BTW:  In de toekomst...Ter hoogte van de Wolvenberg in Berchem is er zelfs sprake van 21 rijvakken. Aan de Borsbeeksepoort, ter hoogte van de woonwijk Zurenborg, zouden er 20 rijvakken komen.



Ik vandaag weer, en ik hoef niet eens in antwerpen te zijn, maar die belgen snappen nog steeds niet dat ze niet alle wegen naar antwerpen moeten laten lopen. (Alsof het rome zou zijn) Als ze eens een fatsoenlijke weg zouden maken zodat je vanuit brussel / leuven in nederland kunt komen, dan zou dat al weer een rijbaantje of... schelen rondom antwerpen. Je moet over antwerpen of over maastricht, er tussen is het zigzaggen, of door dorpen.  :Mad: 

Bij eindhoven en den bosch werken de gescheiden rijbanen voor lokaal en doorgaand ook een stuk beter.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> een update: http://www.eventplanner.be/nieuws-tr...medium=twitter




+ een btw-stijging voor op maat gemaakte gehoorbescherming van 6% naar 21%! begrijpe wie begrijpe kan...

----------


## Stoney3K

... En zoals het er naar uitziet gaat alles door:

http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuw..._geluidsnormen

Nog steeds geen woord gerept over waar ze die decibellen willen gaan meten, en met welke meetnormen. Op de FOH? Achterin de zaal/feesttent? Tegen de grill van de hoofdspeakers aan? Wie gaat er verantwoordelijk worden voor het (correct) uitvoeren van die metingen op lokatie? Moet ik daar als tech een ambtenaartje voor laten komen of gaan ze steekproefsgewijs met microfoons zwaaien als het ergens leuk uitkomt?

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar die ambtenaarjes mogen natuurlijk wel boetes uitschrijven 
en dat is altijd goed voor de "Petersianen en DiRupionen"

----------


## SPS

[QUOTE=Stoney3K;578180]... En zoals het er naar uitziet gaat alles door:

http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuw..._geluidsnormen

Nog steeds geen woord gerept over waar ze die decibellen willen gaan meten, en met welke meetnormen. Op de FOH? Achterin de zaal/feesttent? Tegen de grill van de hoofdspeakers aan? /QUOTE]

Kwestie van lekker hoog weghangen. Hebben ze een flinke ladder nodig om bij je roosters te komen :Embarrassment: 

Paul

----------


## MusicSupport

[QUOTE=SPS;578233]



> ... En zoals het er naar uitziet gaat alles door:
> 
> http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuw..._geluidsnormen
> 
> Nog steeds geen woord gerept over waar ze die decibellen willen gaan meten, en met welke meetnormen. Op de FOH? Achterin de zaal/feesttent? Tegen de grill van de hoofdspeakers aan? /QUOTE]
> 
> Kwestie van lekker hoog weghangen. Hebben ze een flinke ladder nodig om bij je roosters te komen
> 
> Paul



Nu in NL nog; dit kan op vele fronten heel veel kaf van heel veel koren scheiden. Hopelijk alleen met duidelijk omschreven en met de branche besproken/afgesproken meetmethodieken en vooraf vastgelegde normen en straffen. (Lukt dit in NL?)

Wellicht gelijk een oplossing voor bandjes met podiumgeluid van +100dB waardoor je er met de PA niet meer overheen kan/mag... pleidooi voor meer In-Ears. Bandjes die graag hun eigen gehoor verne*ken hoeven dat dan niet meer voor hun publiek ook te doen... (Sorry, slechte avond met een bandje van slechthorenden gehad  :Wink: )

Of betere technische oplossing met 'slimme' systeemontwerpen/geluidssystemen waardoor de professionals zich beter kunnen onderscheiden van goedkope houtstapelaars en hiermee het voorkomen dat techniek sluitpost op een evenement wordt.

Als nadeel staat hier dan tegenover dat niet iedere kroegeigenaar of stichting het geld heeft voor deze oplossingen en er dus zodoende minder werk is, minder goede line ups zijn op kleinere en goedkopere/gratis evenementen omdat er minder geld is of juist meer aan de techniek moet worden uitgegeven voor passende oplossingen die de wetgeving in acht nemen...

Gewoon wat gedachtenspinsels maar wel iets waar ik achter sta; zeker na het lezen van alle topics over herriebakken in carnavalsoptochten.

----------


## axs

@Stoney3k, Rinus en SPS... even wat meer opzoekingswerk doen dan enkel de site van 'de redactie' lezen is natuurlijk een oplossing.

Hierbij de hele regeling:

http://www.lne.be/themas/hinder-en-r.../beleid/muziek

De limieten, meetplaats, wie, wat, waar, ... staat er allemaal in omschreven of had je gedacht dat 'de redactie' even alle details ging uitleggen? Beetje omgekeerde wereld...

Have a nice evening... en veel leesgenot  :Wink:

----------


## MusicSupport

> @Stoney3k, Rinus en SPS... even wat meer opzoekingswerk doen dan enkel de site van 'de redactie' lezen is natuurlijk een oplossing.
> 
> Hierbij de hele regeling:
> 
> http://www.lne.be/themas/hinder-en-r.../beleid/muziek
> 
> De limieten, meetplaats, wie, wat, waar, ... staat er allemaal in omschreven of had je gedacht dat 'de redactie' even alle details ging uitleggen? Beetje omgekeerde wereld...
> 
> Have a nice evening... en veel leesgenot



Korte samenvatting kan altijd:

*Categorie 1 Maximaal geluidsniveau ≤ 85 dB(A) LAeq,15min*(integratie KB 77 in VLAREM)
geen verplichte metingen

handhaven elektronisch versterkte muziek: er mag getoetst worden aan 92 dB(A) LAmax,slow

*Categorie 2 maximaal geluidsniveau > 85dB(A) LAeq,15min en ≤95 dB(A) LAeq,15min*het  maximaal geluidsniveau is groter dan 85dB(A) LAeq,15min en kleiner of  gelijk aan 95 dB(A) LAeq,15min en er wordt gemeten ter hoogte van de  mengtafel of een andere representatieve meetplaats

het  geluidsniveau wordt verplicht gedurende de volledige activiteit  (elektronisch versterkte muziek + achtergrondgeluid in de inrichting)  gemeten

het gebruik van een begrenzer (limiter) die zo afgesteld is dat de norm gerespecteerd wordt, is toegelaten;

handhaven en meten: er mag getoetst worden aan 102 dB(A) LAmax,slow

duidelijke visuele indicatie van het geluidsniveau minstens zichtbaar voor de verantwoordelijke voor het geluidsniveau

*Categorie 3 maximaal geluidsniveau > 95dB(A) LAeq,15min en ≤ 100 dB(A) LAeq,60min*het  maximaal geluidsniveau is hoger dan in de andere categorieën en kleiner  of gelijk aan 100 dB(A) LAeq,60min en wordt gemeten ter hoogte van de  mengtafel of een andere representatieve meetplaats

het  geluidsniveau wordt gedurende de volledige activiteit (elektronisch  versterkte muziek + achtergrondgeluid in de inrichting) gemeten en  geregistreerd

het gebruik van een begrenzer (limiter) die zo afgesteld is dat de norm gerespecteerd wordt, is toegelaten;

duidelijke visuele indicatie van het geluidsniveau minstens zichtbaar voor de verantwoordelijke voor het geluidsniveau

handhaven en meten: er mag getoetst worden aan 102 dB(A) LAeq15min;

verplicht gratis ter beschikking stellen van oordopjes voor het publiek

aanvulling  huidige VLAREM-voorschriften met betrekking tot een akoestisch  onderzoek en opmaak van een geluidsplan voor inrichtingen met een  permanente geluidsinstallatie

----------


## showband

ik vind eigenlijk cat 2 "kleiner of  gelijk aan 95 dB(A) LAeq,15min", "handhaven en meten: er mag getoetst worden aan 102 dB(A) LAmax,slow" "gemeten ter hoogte van de  mengtafel of een andere representatieve meetplaats"
best te doen voor een feestje met een bandje of dj.

en we hebben zelf al een limiter mee...

ben ik nou een sufk*t?

----------


## MusicSupport

> ik vind eigenlijk cat 2 "kleiner of  gelijk aan 95 dB(A) LAeq,15min", "handhaven en meten: er mag getoetst worden aan 102 dB(A) LAmax,slow" "gemeten ter hoogte van de  mengtafel of een andere representatieve meetplaats"
> best te doen voor een feestje met een bandje of dj.
> 
> en we hebben zelf al een limiter mee...
> 
> ben ik nou een sufk*t?



Dat is heel goed te doen. Het dwingt een technicus en een band tot het nemen van preventieve maatregelen en een acceptabel geluidsniveau te creeren.

Zelf probeer ik dit altijd na te streven om rond de 95/100dB te blijven. Is wat te hard en lukt ook niet altijd; zeker op de kleine bruiloftjes en partijtjes. Maar een beetje snare is al 100dB dus je moet wat om je stemmen daar net overheen te tillen.

----------


## Stoney3K

En als die mengtafel nu eens (even voor de grap, misschien gek gedacht) op een klein klusje aan de zijkant van het toneel staat? Gaan ze dan zo gek zijn om podiumgeluid te gaan meten?

Of krijgen we (misschien weer even gek gedacht) nu een fatsoenlijke afstand waar we een mengtafel mogen plaatsen en indien niet, dat daar een vooraf bepaald meetpunt wordt neergezet? MAW: die 'andere representatieve meetplaats', wordt die nog ergens in het wetsvoorstel vastgelegd?

Met name de categorie A gaat nog best interessant worden: 92dB(A),LAmax zit je natuurlijk met wat rumoerig publiek of stevig podiumgeluid, zeg een pianist die even fortissimo gaat, al snel overheen.

----------


## axs

@Stoney3K: lees de HELE tekst eens en doe vooral aan begrijpend lezen! Dat zal al heel wat van je vragen beantwoorden. 
En met wat gezond verstand begrijp je ook wel wat een representatieve meetplaats is.

Eerst was er sprake dat de limieten golden op elke voor publiek toegankelijke plaats .... dat is (gelukkig) verdwenen.

----------


## tarpan

De term "representatief" vind ik ook niet duidelijk hoor.
Representatief voor wie?
Mensen die op de eerste rij zitten of staan? Of in het midden van de zaal? Of toch achteraan in de zaal omdat het daar een representatieve plaats is t.o.v. de eerder genoemde mengtafel?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Mensen die op de eerste rij zitten of staan? Of in het midden van de zaal? Of toch achteraan in de zaal omdat het daar een representatieve plaats is t.o.v. de eerder genoemde mengtafel?



Dit dus. Verder kun je nooit goed bepalen waar je geluid precies vandaan komt, of het van 'jouw' PA is, of van een andere bron zoals het publiek, een instrument op het toneel of (in het geval van een beurs) een naburige standhouder.

Vooral die 85dB kom je al heel snel aan: Een beetje aggregaat staat gauw harder te snorren, en als je aan een weg staat of een andere plek waar achtergrondherrie is (bouwplaats, station) komt je meter al aan de 70-80dB. Zonder dat iemand zijn mond open doet, er een instrument speelt of een PA open gaat.

Een blaaskapel mag dus al door een rietje van 3mm gaan toeteren en een drummer mag met dekens in zijn ketels gaan slaan. En dat zonder PA.

Qua handhaving ben ik ook eens benieuwd wat ze ermee gaan doen. Gaan de grote evenementen gecontroleerd worden en blijft de bruiloft van 40 man buiten schot? Of gaan ze die kleinere feestjes en het knetterharde dubstep-partijtje in het lokale antikraak-cultuurcentrum ook af en mogen die net zo hard inpakken zodat er een serieuze technicus aan de slag kan?

----------


## showband

meer benieuwd ben ik naar de vraag:

gaat er nu ook ergens een duidelijk signaal / keurmerk / sticker komen waar horeca mee vooraf laat zien of zijn cat 1, 2 of 3 vergunning hebben?

Het DOEL was immers de oren beschermen.

Als je iedereen cat 3 maakt en het publiek weet dat niet. Dan sta je net zo goed iedereen zijn oren te slopen...

----------


## Shark

vorig weekend het licht bediend op een tentfuif met vooral hardstyle/jump waar de db meter niet hoger dan 95 (max 100) db mocht voor zover ik het begreep.
de opstelling was: podium, veeeel volk en regie aan de andere kant van de tent.
er zijn momenten geweest dat ik met een collega in overleg ging over.. welk liedje is het momenteel ??
de db inspecteur die ook af en toe een kijkje kwam nemen kon niets relativeren.. hij keek enkel naar het getal, dus als de mensen hard meebrulde en sfeer opkwam, waren wij genoodzaakt om de db's van de luidsprekers omlaag te halen, om zo onder de limiet te blijven.

ik eis voor volgende keer, net zoals de dj, een monitor naast mij als backup  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

> de db inspecteur die ook af en toe een kijkje kwam nemen kon niets relativeren.. hij keek enkel naar het getal, dus als de mensen hard meebrulde en sfeer opkwam, waren wij genoodzaakt om de db's van de luidsprekers omlaag te halen, om zo onder de limiet te blijven.



Dat slaat nergens op, de metingen gaan altijd over een gemiddelde van 15 minuten, dat staat in de vergunning. Mensen die even meebrullen doe in een gemiddelde van 15 minuten NIKS.
Stevig bandje? 10 minuten spelen en 5 minuten lullen/stemmen/weet ik veel. Blijft je gemiddelde mooi in de buurt van de limiet  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Mensen die even meebrullen doe in een gemiddelde van 15 minuten NIKS.



Klopt, maar als je een volle tent zeg 2000-3000 man hebt, van mensen die tegen elkaar staan te praten dan kom je een heel eind. Wil je hier overheen dan haal je die 95 makkelijk.

----------


## Shark

> Dat slaat nergens op, de metingen gaan altijd over een gemiddelde van 15 minuten, dat staat in de vergunning. Mensen die even meebrullen doe in een gemiddelde van 15 minuten NIKS.
> Stevig bandje? 10 minuten spelen en 5 minuten lullen/stemmen/weet ik veel. Blijft je gemiddelde mooi in de buurt van de limiet



ja die 15 minuten was ik van op de hoogte, maar wij probeerde het nog hoorbaar te maken, was ook de eerst keer dat ik mijn oordoppen niet inhad en nadacht over welk liedje we te horen kregen.. we kunnen moeilijk de mc laten vragen aan de mensen om stiller te zijn, zou anders wel een unieke situatie geweest zijn  :Smile: 

voor ons mocht het net een paar db harder om het nog aangenaam te houden, maar de persoon met de db meter had er geen medeleide mee. dat achteraan de tent niets te horen was, zelfs al waren er monitors mee in het midden van de tent opgehangen.
iedereen komt er om zijn beroep/hobby uit te oefenen, dus met alle respect voor die db inspecteur en alle regels die we moeten toepassen (ja zelfs al begon die inspecteur met vragen als: ben je dom? zie je wel naar foutmeldingen? .. voelde gelukkig niet te persoonlijk, maar vooral in functie van zijn "beroep")
nadelig dat de sfeer hierdoor omlaag gaat, een oplossing is eventueel in de toekomst op een kortere afstand meerdere topkasten mee boven het volk hangen, voor mij is er niet snel een andere optie.





> Klopt, maar als je een volle tent zeg 2000-3000 man hebt, van mensen die tegen elkaar staan te praten dan kom je een heel eind. Wil je hier overheen dan haal je die 95 makkelijk.



ik was niet op de hoogte van het aantal, maar kan wel zeker zeggen dat het geen 3000 mensen waren, ik vermoed maximum 1500, wat ook nog te veel kan zijn

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik heb ook medelijden met de orkesten in België. Sinds dat qua muziek vaak evenementen zijn waar kinderen onder de 12 jaar toegestaan zijn, mogen alle orkesten straks maar op 85dB spelen. Dat wordt dus alles maar in pianissimo spelen.  :Wink:

----------


## showband

nu ook in aantocht in nederland:

http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2824/...scotheek.dhtml
 De PvdA wil dat er een wettelijk maximum komt van 100 decibel in  uitgaansgelegenheden. Om dat te controleren zou elke discotheek,  poppodium of café waar luid muziek wordt gedraaid een decibelmeter  moeten hebben. 
  PvdA-Kamerlid Agnes Wolbert wil dat minister Edith Schippers  (Volksgezondheid) maatregelen neemt om gehoorschade bij jongeren tegen  te gaan. Ze pleit daarvoor dinsdag in Metro.

----------


## drbeat

> nu ook in aantocht in nederland:.



Mijn inziens een kat in de zak en achterhaald....denk dat velen dover worden van die inear oordopjes op de Ipod of  de smartfone die dagelijks worden gebruikt dan dat bezoekje in een discotheek....die regels hadden 10 jaar geleden al vast gesteld moeten zijn.......

Mijn inziens populair geblaat van politici....niet meer en minder.....

Mijn advies,  niet lullen over waneer maar hoe je dit in dient te zeetten en hoe er wordt gehandhaafd...en gisteen nog invoeren...

----------


## MusicXtra

De ellende in NL is dat op het moment dat ambtenaren zich ergens mee gaan bemoeien de trein volgas ontspoort en we met z'n allen door duurdere treinkaartjes ff een blunder van 600 miljoen Euro weg mogen poetsen. De mensen die dit soort regels opleggen zijn hetzelfde soort mensen die denken dat sex slechts is om je voort te planten en een auto om je van A naar B te verplaatsen. Inmiddels heb ik er genoeg mee te maken gehad om te weten dat die mensen ver van de realiteit staan, geen enkele kennis van zaken hebben en regels opleggen die simpelweg onwerkbaar zijn en daar dik voor betaald worden, allerlei vage kosten kunnen declareren en na een paar jaar met een gouden handdruk en wachtgeld het veld ruimen. Het is jammer dat we als branche niet zelf in staat zijn een duidelijk geformuleerde limiet te hanteren waar iedereen zich ook aan houdt. Een limiet van 100 dB zal trouwens weinig uithalen waar het gaat om gehoorbeschadiging, dat is nog steeds riant genoeg om in een avond je gehoor voorgoed te beschadigen. Wil je echt voorkomen dat mensen gehoorbeschadiging oplopen dan zul je onder de 85 dBA moeten gaan zitten, en dus geen evenementen meer kunnen organiseren met versterkt geluid.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Een limiet van 100 dB zal trouwens weinig uithalen waar het gaat om gehoorbeschadiging, dat is nog steeds riant genoeg om in een avond je gehoor voorgoed te beschadigen.



dB(A)? dB(C)? 
Maar het is wel een begin, aanscherpen gebeurt vanzelf...
Helpt wel in ieder geval tegen die geluidsmannen die vinden dat >105dB(A!!) aan de mengtafel normaal is.  :Mad: 

Of een geluidsman van een gerenommeerde top40 band die beweert dat de band stopt met spelen als er aan de eisen van de gemeente voldaan moet worden, en het dus zachter moet...

Maar misschien val ik in herhaling.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## speakertech

> dB(A)? dB(C)? 
> Of een geluidsman van een gerenommeerde top40 band die beweert dat de band stopt met spelen als er aan de eisen van de gemeente voldaan moet worden, en het dus zachter moet...



Daar zal de gemeente weinig boodschap aan hebben. Van de overheid kun je moeilijk winnen.
Het beste is dat die band dat ook even meedeelt op de rider, dan kan de organisatie voor een band kiezen die er niet voor zorgt dat een evenement wordt stilgelegd. Als dat gebeurt, reken dan echt niet op een schadevergoeding van de overheid. Het wordt wel veel lastiger om de volgende keer de benodigde vergunningen binnen te halen.
Het zijn toch de evenementen waarmee de boterham verdiend moet worden.
Het is net als met autorijden. ga je over de snelheidslimiet, dan kom je de weg niet meer op.

Speakertech

----------


## FOHje

Klopt helemaal!

als ze dit plan doorpakken, weten ze inderdaad niet waar ze het over hebben...
typisch voor NL zoiets  :Wink: 

ps. MusicXtra, je inbox zit vol, kan niets sturen!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Het zijn toch de evenementen waarmee de boterham verdiend moet worden.
> Het is net als met autorijden. ga je over de snelheidslimiet, dan kom je de weg niet meer op.



Waar de overheid alleen niet rekening mee houdt is dat er meer factoren zijn die die 105dB op FOH veroorzaken dan alleen de master-schuif op de mengtafel. Als je de master omlaag trekt, gaat niet gelijk het totale geluidsniveau evenredig mee omlaag.

De hele reden waarom je een concert uitversterkt is om de zachtere instrumenten in verhouding te zetten met de luidere instrumenten (bv. bassen, drums, blazers) en om over het omgevingsgeluid heen te komen van bijvoorbeeld publiek. Als je de versterking terug haalt wil dat niet per sé zeggen dat je gelijk maar 80-90dB op FOH overhoudt, goed kans dat er dan andere 'troep' gaat overheersen.

Een symfonie-orkest met volle bezetting haalt met alle gemak die 105dB op FOH zonder dat er maar een speaker aangezet hoeft te worden. Er is immers een reden dat ze daar maar één slagwerker hebben en de strijkers-secties uit twintig man bestaan!  :Wink:

----------

